

4 Reasons to Rethink Entrepreneurship Education - bbwharris
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/david-altounian/4-reasons-to-rethink-entrepreneurship-education-_b_6680338.html?utm_hp_ref=college&ir=College

======
bbwharris
There is a lot of truth in here. While the startup boom is creating a lot of
great products, the founders are often lost when they have to grow fast.

